# WW2 Plane Retrieval Ships



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

I believe there were ships in WW2 that were specialised in the recovery of planes that had crashed, obviously worth recovering. Anyone with information on any such vessels?


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

ALAN TYLER said:


> I believe there were ships in WW2 that were specialised in the recovery of planes that had crashed, obviously worth recovering. Anyone with information on any such vessels?


At least two vessels that I am aware of for transporting crashed aircraft.

Fossbeck, Built Smiths Dock in 1930, single screw Recip.
Crescence, Built Goole Shipbuilding in 1936, single screw Diesel (Deutz).
Both had previous names before requisition.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

Do you mean 'IVORY SOAP' ? >


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

In ww2 the "Woolworth" carriers - takers or grain carriers with a deck built on them and carrying usually 3 Swordfish planes would have small rescue ships sailing near them in convoy. In one very large convoy NY to UK in 1944 there were 2 carriers and some spectacular crashes where landing planes just over shot the bow or fell over the side. The rescue ship with derrick raised would grab the plane and rescue the pilot if poss. In this case the recue vessel was a ship that belonged to the Dundee, Pert and London Steamship Co which prewar did that trip.
Planes would take off on dawn and dusk patrols looking for U Boats and on this convoy we ended thick fog on the Grand Banks with planes aloft. They never reappeared - might have made Newfoundland. Convoy fired tracer bullets upwards to show convoy position.


----------



## Samsette (Sep 3, 2005)

You lived through interesting times, Sidsal. Please continue to share any of those memories that come to mind, as we are a very receptive audience.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

A bit off the side but I recall reading an account of a British test pilot that carried out test landings on these 'Woolworths' make shift carriers and he was directed to carry out a landing on one ship as she steamed between west coast ports. Wrong advise or poor navigation resulted in the pilot coming in to land on the wrong ship , one that was only partly decked with landing surface. Too late to abort he landed successfully on a dodgy surface.
As I recall he was a RN lieutenant commander .
Can anyone recall this war biography of one of the many heros of the time?

Bob


----------



## Duncan112 (Dec 28, 2006)

spongebob said:


> A bit off the side but I recall reading an account of a British test pilot that carried out test landings on these 'Woolworths' make shift carriers and he was directed to carry out a landing on one ship as she steamed between west coast ports. Wrong advise or poor navigation resulted in the pilot coming in to land on the wrong ship , one that was only partly decked with landing surface. Too late to abort he landed successfully on a dodgy surface.
> As I recall he was a RN lieutenant commander .
> Can anyone recall this war biography of one of the many heros of the time?
> 
> Bob


Could well be Captain Eric "Winkle" Brown - his autobiography "Wings on my sleeve" is worth a read


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Duncan112 said:


> Could well be Captain Eric "Winkle" Brown - his autobiography "Wings on my sleeve" is worth a read


Thanks Duncan, checked him out on google, Wings on my sleeve was the book.

Bob


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

chadburn said:


> At least two vessels that I am aware of for transporting crashed aircraft.
> 
> Fossbeck, Built Smiths Dock in 1930, single screw Recip.
> Crescence, Built Goole Shipbuilding in 1936, single screw Diesel (Deutz).
> Both had previous names before requisition.


Thanks for that Geordie Chief, now trying to dig a bit deeper about the two vessels.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Looked into the matter further, Crescence (D75) ex William Beatty.


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

chadburn said:


> Looked into the matter further, Crescence (D75) ex William Beatty.


Thanks Geordie, Any idea what the D75 stands for? definitely not Destroyer!! Thanks Alan


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

ALAN TYLER said:


> Thanks Geordie, Any idea what the D75 stands for? definitely not Destroyer!! Thanks Alan


Not really Alan, further to above Crescence is down as being at Hatson 1941-43, Scapa 1943-45.

In regards to Fossbeck (Y.01) Ex Foss Beck, ex Beldagny, ex Port Alfred and down as a Boom carrier in 1942.
As you indicated crashed aircraft transports I restricted my search to those down as doing this particular task, there were others which transported aircraft (other than designated Aircraft Carriers) which were ordered during the War and known as small aircraft transports specially built for the RN with twin screw diesels.

Ripon, 
Roc,
Sea Fox,
Walrus,
Blackburn,
Sea Gladiator 
Sea Hurricane.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Further to my previous, attached photograph of Fossbeck as 'Roy' post War, scrapped 1959.


----------



## ALAN TYLER (Dec 22, 2007)

chadburn said:


> Further to my previous, attached photograph of Fossbeck as 'Roy' post War, scrapped 1959.


Thanks again Chad.


----------

